# Update on bad groom



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well she DOES look a lot better, but yeah, there's a fair bit of re-growing to be done to fix it properly.... I can't see the hip poms properly at that angle but they look a bit small and too far back??? But then I don't think much could have been done cos they were already a fair way back! 

Ugh, her feet though... I'm so sorry... LOL!!! Ahhhh well, live and learn hu...?


----------



## bighthorizondogs (Jun 24, 2010)

The rosettes are positioned over her hip bones which is where I was told they belong. They are 4" diameter as the book said too. She does have a bit of a long body so I need to save up for a really good groomer and by the time her hair grows out enough, it will be enough time to save for a good groomer as I was told it will cost about $200 for it done properly to compensate for her minor fault. I measured her and she is only about 2" too long. Maybe I'll start bringing her to breed handling classes once her coat is proper but I'm not sure how she would do. Her coat colors varies a bit that I wasn't sure what to register her as. She is a light apricot or dark cream. I registered her as cream but am second guessing my color choice. I wasn't sure if there is some patchwork going on with her. I've been tempted to look into dually registering her with the UKC. She has a few dark patched but it is mostly where she has had a cut or hot spot and the coat hasn't completely grown out as further down is her normal color. When she gets clipped it ends up blending in.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, they probably should be right over top of the hip bones and around 4" big, but if looking at show dogs in awesome clips, in reality they look best if a bit bigger and positioned really quite close to the jacket (like an inch gap between them) so they don't look like little dollops of something perched up on her butt. hehehe! 

Sorry, I'm not trying to be harsh at all, I'm just trying to help YOUR eye so you can help bring it all together more...

I'd not call her apricot at all, even in the first pic of her in poor lighting she's not dark enough to be apricot. She's closer to apricot looking in your avatar, but I'd still say she's a dark cream there rather than apricot! It's normal for their coat to come in a lot darker if the hair follicles were damaged from something (ie a wound or hot spot on the skin) and it eventually comes back in the normal colour later. All colours do that.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say that the rosettes do need to come forward. Every dog is different and the pattern needs to be custom adjusted.

One note. Please make sure that you can slide the teeth of a comb between the bottom of the ear leather and the top band on the ear. It is very easy to catch a piece of ear leather. If you do, you can cut off blood circulation and lose a piece of ear.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> yup, they probably should be right over top of the hip bones and around 4" big, but if looking at show dogs in awesome clips, in reality they look best if a bit bigger and positioned really quite close to the jacket (like an inch gap between them) so they don't look like little dollops of something perched up on her butt. hehehe!


Here are some nice pictures of show dogs taken by Diane Fields. The lighting was bad, but she is a great photographer and I love the photo of the two Brighton girls side by side. At the time this was taken, there was some musing on the relatively wide "landing strip" (space between the rosettes) on Minimoto. One idea was that it was to emphasize her broad loin. 

personal Photo Gallery by Diane Fields at pbase.com


----------

